# Duckweed with HOB filter



## Drema (May 17, 2011)

a peice of floating driftwood at the corner of your tank might help stop it from moving around the surface of your tank. My duckweed always collects behind a floating, moss-covered stick that is in my tank.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

You could make a ring around the filter's site of output. That way, nothing would be forced underwater and stick to anything. I don't think it matters how many times duckweed is forced under though, it's like a contagious disease- it doesn't need babying to proliferate like mad.


----------



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

aweeby said:


> You could make a ring around the filter's site of output. That way, nothing would be forced underwater and stick to anything.


Ahh ok this makes more sense than having a ring on the other side with the duckweed in it....maybe I was thinking about it backwards.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

I cut a plastic sleeve binder to size and this keeps floating plants away from outflow.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

Agreed, the duckweed, it does not care.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been growing duckweed for over a year in 3 different tanks all with HOBs. Here is how you solve the problem.










It is a feeding ring from PetSmart.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

^+1
or you could you a bit of spare airline! If you can get it, surgical tubing is better.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Studman0143 said:


> I've been growing duckweed for over a year in 3 different tanks all with HOBs. Here is how you solve the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it that you are "growing" duckweed? Is this by choice?


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Higher Thinking said:


> Why is it that you are "growing" duckweed? Is this by choice?


At first I was growing it to feed to my aquatic turtle (RES) but after time I realized that some people wanted it (worked at PetSmart at the time) so I started selling it. So for almost a year now I've been selling it locally. Started out selling the smaller stuff but now this tank has greater duckweed in it. 

I sell it to pay for my hobby. I only make maybe $10-$20 a month off of my sales, but hey, that's a couple fish or plants!


----------



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

I might try the feeding ring. Also, I realized that if my water level is completely topped off the filter just shoots the duckweed across the top of the water rather than forcing it under where it clogs the intake. 

I like duckweed in my tank because it creates contrast with spots of shade and I've also heard it is great for sucking up nitrates and controlling algae.


----------



## KingPlakat (Mar 25, 2010)

WVDiscGolfer said:


> I might try the feeding ring. Also, I realized that if my water level is completely topped off the filter just shoots the duckweed across the top of the water rather than forcing it under where it clogs the intake.
> 
> I like duckweed in my tank because it creates contrast with spots of shade and I've also heard it is great for sucking up nitrates and controlling algae.


Excellent for controlling algae. +1


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

And amazing for helping with nitrates! The amount of water they suck up and spit out is incredible. Very helpful little plants!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Duck weed - once you get it, you will have it forever.
Beware of what you ask for ...


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

I honestly cannot grow duckweed at all... It always ends up in my filter.


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

I tried some in a goldfish tank. I loved the stuff. So did my goldfish. I eventually had him join a 12 step program and now he's been clean for almost a month. 


-Val


----------

